# 1947 Monark Super Deluxe



## Ally Cat (Oct 2, 2021)

WTB 1947 Monark Super Deluxe Bicycle.
Original paint, maroon color complete.
Non rider condition.
This model had a pedestal light, not the train light.
This model had a 4 hole rear rack, not the cheese grater type.
$1,500.00-$2,500.00
PM for any inquiries please.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## eyefrommn (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi.  I was wondering if you saw my recent post about the Monark Super Deluxe.  The post title says something like 1951 Monark Super Deluxe need help dating.  Turns out it is a 1947 with a not-so-bad refurb paint job and a train light added instead of the pedestal light.  The bike looks great, just isn't correct.  I know you were looking for a 1947 and wanted to pass this on to you.  Thanks, Mike


----------

